# Help! 20 Gallon Aquarium (Vibration through the floor)



## code46 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi all, I hope this is the right forum, I apologize if it isn't. I'm writing on behalf of my neighbors above me and myself. My neighbors above have a 20 gallon aquarium, sitting on a metal base with about four fish in it (saw a few goldfish). My neighbors filter seems to be vibrating the tank, then sending the vibrations through the metal legs and then to the wood floor (through their carpet). The vibration/hum noise that it causes is unbearable, it's constant and it's torture like.

I've been trying to help them figure out a way to fix this and no luck so far. I had some anti-vibration pads for a washing machine I bought and gave it to them to place under each leg and still didn't do much. They temporarily placed the tank on a small wood table and that helped some but still problematic. We cut a piece of plywood and placed it under the metal legs. I was hoping the plywood would help distribute the vibration from the metal legs a little better but no go. If anything the vibration was more clearly revealed to them. You put your hand on the plywood and you could feel a good amount of vibration. 

They have an old Rena Power filter which hangs on the tank. This is the source of the vibration. Turn it off and the maddening vibration/hum from my ceiling goes away. They bought an AquaClear 20 Power Filter but removed it because for some reason they said it was causing the water to turn green/cloudy.

I'm going nuts and don't want to have it reach the point where they would have to get rid of it. Any advice would be helpful.

Should a filter be vibrating the tank at all? Can we decouple the filter somehow with a piece of foam where the filter hangs? Is there a recommended filter that would make this go away. I'm willing to help them pay for a better filter if it will make all this go away.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

try putting a foam pad between the tank wall and filter. Even with them putting the new filter on it, they would both have to run a couple of weeks before it would be safe to remove the old filter.


----------



## code46 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thank you for the suggestion, ready to try anything. I thought about foam but wondered what type to use in a wet environment. The foam would hangover the tank where the filter sits and thus isolating the filter mechanically from the filter completely.

May I ask why both filters would have to run for a few weeks (in the tank at the same time of course)? Is that why the new AquaClear turned the water green/cloudy? As soon as they placed the old filter back the water cleared right up.

In general, should a filter be vibrating the tank this much?

Their filter is a Rena, similar to this one (not sure about the filter capacity though):


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Because the filter has to build up beneficial bacteria before it works correctly and yes that would cause the cloudy water as there was no bacteria to process the water to keep it clean.


----------



## code46 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thank you, this knowledge is extremely helpful. 

I may try to find some waterproof foam for their Rena, or maybe it is the impeller/motor that is the issue and that can be replaced. 

I may ask them to try the AquaClear again though from what little else I've gathered, the upkeep (cleaning frequency and cartridges) on the Rena filter may be easier for them and less expensive.

Hmm, can they remove the part that holds the builtup beneficial bacteria in the older Rena filter and use it in the new AquaClear? That way wouldn't have to run both for weeks to let the AquaClear.


----------



## code46 (Apr 2, 2012)

So they said the water was actually turning green and they did in fact run both filters for a few weeks. When they pulled the old filter and left the new filter in, the water would turn green.

I've been doing more reading. That's likely an algae bloom that's occurring because the nitrite levels are too high. The nitrite levels are too high because the balance from the beneficial bacteria was disturbed. The bacteria feed on nitrites. 

Which means the transfer (cycle?) from the old Rena filter to the new Aquaclear never really went smooth.

When they put the old filter back, the water clears up and stays clear.

I do wonder if the impeller/motor on the Rena is what's causing the excessive vibration though.


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

IMO Aqua clears are one of the best filters, sounds like it just isnt cycled enough yet, I'm not familiar with Rena filters but if there is a way to take out some of the media and add too new filter than it would help.
I've never known of a filter to create that much vibration either, could be a bad impellar or bushings .


----------



## code46 (Apr 2, 2012)

I think it didn't cycle enough either. I too think something is wrong with their motor/impeller. After we put the aquarium and stand on the plywood, the plywood was vibrating a good deal. 

Just to be sure, in this picture, it's the white material (circled in orange) that can be removed, flattened and placed above the sponge in the Aquaclear right? That is the cartridge holding good bacteria?










From this sitewith more pics: Filter Profiles: Rena Smartfilter 20

Should they run simultaneous again for weeks (headache for me!) or can they try to put the aquaclear on with the media from the Rena from the picture above and just run it by itself?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

The noise isn't normal. I don't have experience with this type of filter but I had a filter with a bad impeller and it made a lot of noise. The filter might well break altogether sooner or later so it would be best for them to fix the problem for their sake too.


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes the white material is what you want in the new filter, just as you said flatten it down and put in the new filter and that will help seed the new filter.dont rinse it or nothing just put it in there.
Its nice that you and the neighbor can work together on this rather than fight about it, I always say its more important to have good neighbors, than good friends since you have to live by them LOL.
Now we just got to get you to get a tank setup if you dont already have one HAHA


----------



## SevenNoOni (Oct 11, 2011)

i cant imagine the vibration would be pleasing to the fish either.. Side note i agree the filter is on the way out lol. I think the foam would be a good temp fix..


----------



## code46 (Apr 2, 2012)

hanky said:


> Yes the white material is what you want in the new filter, just as you said flatten it down and put in the new filter and that will help seed the new filter.dont rinse it or nothing just put it in there.
> Its nice that you and the neighbor can work together on this rather than fight about it, I always say its more important to have good neighbors, than good friends since you have to live by them LOL.
> Now we just got to get you to get a tank setup if you dont already have one HAHA


Let me tell you, it wasn't easy. For the most part it felt as though I was inconveniencing them and this issue went on for months. It's been maddening, and their tank was right above my desk where I spend most of time. I almost went passive/aggressive but pulled back from that edge. I just wanted them to know I wasn't asking them to get rid of it, only to figure something out and I was perfectly willing to help in any way I could.

Update! It turns out they did not run both filters at the same time. They simply replaced the old Rena with the Aquaclear and ran it for a few weeks. During that time the water was turning green (or cloudy I don't know which it was exactly) to the point where they could not see the fish and they gave up and put the old Rena back. Basically never did a proper transfer from the Rena to the Aquaclear. 

At this point, I think know more about aquariums from reading this thread and my own additional reading than my neighbors do. 

Today I took the media from the Rena (it was nice and dark brown to black) and placed it above the sponge in the Aquaclear. I'm hoping this shortcut will work and they won't have to run both filters at the same time as you would do normally. I told them to let me know if the water changes color (green) or cloudy. I expect there will be some bacterial bloom during this filter change and this is normal? No need for water change during this period?

I also think foam would still be a good idea just to be safe although the difference from the Aquaclear and the Rena is already quite noticeable in terms of vibration/hum in my ceiling. 

Can anyone share advice on the type of foam I can use to place between the tank and the Aquaclear? I guess some close cell foam? Thickness? If it's specialty foam I guess I would have to order it online. 

Thank you all, you've been very kind and very helpful and saved my sanity. Learning about aquariums does have my interest now. I think I may look into an aquarium myself. Heck, I thought if the vibration/hum wouldn't go away I could offer to buy it from them.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Just get some quilt batting from walmart and cut it to size.


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

Wal mart should have something for you, Can you still hear vibration even with new filter?
There shouldnt be that much noise at all, Aquaclears are known for being pretty quiet.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

If they decide to go back to the worn out Rena (the noise says that), that level of vibration will weaken the silicone in the tank, and eventually make you, as the downstairs neighbour, really unhappy. 

If the aq vibrates, then there's a problem. I have two of the largest aquaclears on the tank in my study, running full tilt, and when I touch the glass, there is zero vibration. My aquaclears are 5 and 7 years old, respectively, and they have not even developed that much of a buzz. 

You seem to have gone out of your way to help them - let's hope they have the good sense to now help themselves.


----------

